#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  ✰ Hello! ✰

## Miss Dreamy

Hey there, everyone! You can call me Dreamy! I'm 20 and I have been roleplaying for a long time, but I am fairly new to forum RP. I don't really do fandom RP, but have a lot of fun OCs that I can use! I generally prefer a fantasy setting, but I am a very flexible writer! I hope to make lots of friends here!  :lovey:

----------


## Tessa1436

Hey! Feel free to tell me your ideas. I like doing things that have a mix of romance in it. I normally do romance with fantasy or other stuff like that. Feel free to check out the rps I am in and welcome!

----------


## Miss Dreamy

Thanks so much!! I'd love to share my ideas, and I just posted a plot in the 1x1 recruitment forum, if you'd like to take a look! I'd be glad to check out some of the stuff you're in!

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Miss Dreamy, glad to see you're making friends already!  ::): 

Some helpful links to get you started: downtown is where we have random conversations and silly posting games, or if you'd rather get straight into writing you can browse group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section...which I see you've already found! 

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding more writing partners.

And if you enjoy your time here, please vote for RPA on the roleplaying site rankings!

----------


## Miss Dreamy

Hey there! Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it!! I'll be sure to have a look at the games downtown sometime soon, and I sure wouldn't mind giving you guys my vote! I hope to be having even more fun very soon!

----------


## Alura

Welcome to RPA, Dreamy!  :-starlite-:

----------


## Enigma

Welcome! Hope you have fun here!

----------


## Miss Dreamy

Thanks so much for the warm welcome, guys!!  :~bubbles~:  My DMs are always open if anyone wants to be friends!

----------


## Koti~

Welcome Dreamy

----------


## Miss Dreamy

Thank you very very much!!

----------


## Snotgirl

Welcome to the forum, homeskillet.

----------


## Miss Dreamy

Thank yooou!!!  :~bubbles~:

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Miss Dreamy!

I have a feeling you will fit in here very nicely.  ::):

----------


## Miss Dreamy

Thank you very much! I sure hope I do!!

----------

